# Homemade Energy Drinks



## Stephen brown (4 Sep 2013)

Hi

I have been using High5 2-1 Energy powders and was wondering if anyone made their own enegy drinks, that had similar property's but did not require a Masters in Chemistry

I was thinking, Glucose Powder plus Squash or Fruit Juice, but im guessing there's a million other ingrediants too

I also use the Electrolyte tablets in another bottle

I had a search but could not really see any thing


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Bike radar has a recipe but their simplest one is just diluted juice, salt and sugar. I often just do the juice + salt bit and aren't too particular on measures.


----------



## Stephen brown (4 Sep 2013)

I did google it and some of the recipes involved things I have never heard of and got very complex, but that sounds nice and easy


----------



## 4F (4 Sep 2013)

Agree with HLAB, mine is juice (normally cherries and berries), water and a small handful of rock salt.


----------



## zacklaws (4 Sep 2013)

First question to ask is: Do you really need to take energy drinks, does the distance and time require such and if so are you putting the effort in whereby your body needs them instead of burning fat?. Rides up to 30 miles or a couple of hours don't need anything

For example, I can do a 6 hour steady 100 mile ride no problem without them, but if I'm on a hard club ride etc I burn out at 31 miles, so to plan on this I start taking carbs no later than the 25 mile mark, up till then its just water.

I have always made my own energy drink, unless I see a bargain, usually they consist of maltodextrin or glucose and fructose mixed, or I may just use maltodextrin or glucose on their own. My usual recipe is maltodextrin or glucose mixed 2 parts to 1 part fructose. Maltodextrin I buy from "myprotein.com" and fructose from the same place or Holland and Barratt. Glucose I only use as a gap filler when I have no maltodextrin and I get it from "Superdrug" and look for two for price of one offers.

So basically its 1kg of Maltodextrin or glucose (2 boxes) mixed with 500grm fructose (1 boxfull)

I also make 4-1 mixes with 4 parts carbs (maltodextrin) and 1 part protein (milk whey powder) and it is good stuff, but the problem is, on a hot day its a bit thickish for "slaking" the thirst as its more like a milk shake. Mostly these days, I now add amino acids to replace the protein powder but in my 2-1 mix. The theory of this drink is the body uses the protein (amino acids) to repair the muscles as you ride. In effect I never get sore aching legs and if I do its very rare, for example I did a hard 200 mile hard ride on the club TT course doing 10 circuits recently, and after it I never had any stiffness or aches or pains, I was right as rain.

When mixed in a bottle, I usually add cordial, at the moment I'm hooked on strawberry from Asda, its the dogs *!******s. I also add my home made electrolyte powder, but thats another story and mentioned I think somewhere in the forums

Be aware though that fructose can upset stomachs unless you have a good tolerance to it, I can only stomache 52grms of my 2-1 mix in a 750ml bottle, anymore and I just want to be sick and loose my appetite for solids when I hit about 70miles on a hard ride. Maltodextrin seems to have no side effects.

One thing I have forgot to mention is using brown sugar, I have only dabbled with it, but seen an increase in performance, and when I have, its had me wondering about it in deep thought, and what little I have read about it, has been promising towards its use. Probably due to the mollases in it having minerals in it (electrolytes)


----------



## Mile195 (4 Sep 2013)

I use the sugar, salt and normal cordial solution that's already been mentioned. I find it's just fine. You just have to make sure you use warm water to make it up, or the salt and sugar won't dissolve.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2013)

Water or squash if I need a bit of sugar, might put an electrolyte tab in it on a hot day.


----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2013)

My recipe is per 500ml bottle 

2 tablespoons Glucose powder
pinch of salt
Grapefruit squash or any cordial

Possibly increase salt on hotter days !

Has worked for me


----------



## Stephen brown (4 Sep 2013)

Thanks for your replys, I will try them out and see how I go


----------



## jasonmccullum (4 Sep 2013)

found this on BBC Website

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/health_and_fitness/4289704.stm


----------



## Stephen brown (4 Sep 2013)

Funny enough I just found the same page, thanks


----------



## Globalti (5 Sep 2013)

About two fingers of maltodextrin powder in a standard 750 ml bottle seems to do it for me.


----------

